# Ungewöhnlich hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung



## Nemesis-Nyx (16. August 2015)

*Ungewöhnlich hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

Hi,
Ich habe ein Formula IV Motherboard von RoG mit einem AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition.

Verbaut ist darauf eine Wasserkühlung (Prozessor) von Alpenföhn (Alpenföhn Wasser: Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGHX-User-Test)

Eigentlich sollte diese Wasserkühlung laut vieler Test sehr gut sein und seid kurzem beschäftige ich mich mit Overclocking von meinem "alten Schätzchen".  Als ich jetzt als Vorbereitung alles Überprüft habe ist mir aufgefallen das meine Prozzessor Temperatur im Idle bei mindestens 44°C liegt und unter vollast 60°C. 62°C  ist Laut AMD die Maximal Temperatur. Hier im Forum auch beim Thema Overclocking  werden Temperaturen gennant die im Idle um die 25-30°C liegen und das sind ~ 15°C mehr. Als ich dann mir Prime95 mal die CPU und Volllast gesetzt habe ist die Temperatur über die 62°C gegangen. bei 65°C war aber Schluss.

Mein Gehäuse ist an der Seite  mit einem (sieht aus wie ein Fliegengitter nur aus härterem Plastik) dünn maschigem Gitter versehen. Das heist bis auf einen 5cm dicken rand komplett offen! Von Vorne Unten wird einmal mir 120mm lust reingepußtet. Diese Luft trifft auf die die Festpaltten und wird von den Grafikkarten Lüftern nach draußen befördert. Im Oberen Bereich hab ich den 120mm Lüfter der Wasserkühlung und sonst nur den NetzteilLüfter der die Luft auch nach draußen saugt. Mehr ist dürch die offene Seite nicht verbaut. Anfangs war die Seite noch zu und noch ein Lüfter in der Seite, aber dort waren die Temperaturen VIEL zu hoch (Ist schon einige Jahre her)


Wenn Jemand ein bild von irgendwas möchte sagt Bescheid. Ich hoffe ihr habt eine Idee wieso die CPU so heiß ist. 

P.s.: ich habe auch im HW Monitor nur die CPU Temperatur. Die Core's zeigen 0°C an. (Haben aber wohl einige bei der CPU ist also denke ich normal, weil die Sensoren fehlen?!?)


LG Nemesis Nyx


----------



## Malkolm (16. August 2015)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

Ist doch alles top.
Und nein, 62 Grad sind nicht die maximaltemperatur.


----------



## Nemesis-Nyx (16. August 2015)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

Die 62°C hab ich aber sogar hier aus dem Forum mit Link zur AMD Seite.(Die aber dort nicht mehr existiert, weil der Prozessor zu alt ist) Hier mal ein Link vom 1090T auf einer anderen Seite wo auch 62°C Steht.

Test: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T - mit sechs Kernen gegen Intel

Wo hast du die Information her das 62°C  nicht die Maximal Temperatur sind und wie heiß darf er werden unter vollast?

Ergänzung: Hier ein Link aus dem Forum wo es um den X4 geht. Auch da sind die 62°C drin!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/382235-amd-phenom-ii-wie-ganau-sind-die-temps.html

Und hier der Thread zu meiinem Prozzesor aus dem Forum:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/382235-amd-phenom-ii-wie-ganau-sind-die-temps.html

Deswegen Frage ich auch so doof


----------



## Fox2010 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

Also vorn nur ein kleiner 120er Lüfter ist nicht grad viel, zudem pustet der noch die Luft an die Platte und kein freier durchzug,

Und die kleine Wakü die du da verbaut hast taugt in meinen Augen nix, das Ding hat kaum Radifläsche und ist wesentlich schlechter als ein gescheiter Lüftkühler, der Leiser ist als diese möchtegern Wasserkühlung.

Glaube auch nicht das die Max Temp bei der CPU bei 62c° liegt mein alter AMD 955Black Edition konnte auch mehr ab


----------



## Stryke7 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

Naja, das ist eine kleine Kompaktwasserkühlung.  Guck dir den kleinen Radiator an und du weißt, dass die nicht die Leistung von großen Luftkühlern mit doppelt so großen Radiatoren erreichen kann. 

Nach meiner Erinnerung war die offizielle Maximaltemperatur bei 72°C,  allerdings haben die X6 ab ~60°C  nicht mehr gerne gearbeitet.  Das Problem hatte ich auch. 
Da wird dir also nicht viel übrig bleiben als dich mit dem derzeitigen Stand zufrieden zu geben oder in einen besseren Kühler zu investieren,  wobei sich das meist nicht wirklich lohnt. Die zusätzlichen Möglichkeiten sind meist nicht groß.

Bei welchen Taktraten bist du denn?


----------



## freezy94 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

CPU-World führt 55-62 Grad auf - der Meinung bin ich auch.
Bin zumindest nie darüber gegangen - sollte man mit potenten Kühlern auch schaffen.

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition - HDT90ZFBK6DGR / HDT90ZFBGRBOX


----------



## Nemesis-Nyx (17. August 2015)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

Ich bin auf Standardeinstellungen mit den Taktraten. Ich habe nix geändert. Testweise bin ich mal auf 1.45 Volt und 20x Multiplier gegangen  (4Ghz). Er läuft auch Stabil nur unter last geht er inca 30-40 Sekunden von ~50° auf über 62°.  Beim Normalen arbeiten läuft er so aber Temperatur technisch zwischen 50-57°C und auch Stabil, aber sobald ich last dran hänge wird es mir zu heiß. Deswegen ist alles auf Standard. Ich will ja vermeiden das er mir durch hitze kaputt geht.

Zu der Wasserkühlung: Ich habe mir die zugelegt, weil die Test alle so gut waren. Was würdet ihr den für eine Kühlung empfehlen. Auch auf Overclocking hin bezogen (Rüste mein System eh bald etwas auf und dafür kann ich die Kühlung ja dann auch verwenden).

Wäre dankbar für Erfahrungswerte und würde die Ergebnisse dann auch ausführlich berichten!

P.s.: Falls jemand Interesse hat kann man auch mal über Ts oder so quatschen 

LG


----------



## Stryke7 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

Thema Kühlung:
Etwas besser wäre ein großer Luftkühler.

Viel besser wäre nur eine richtige Wasserkühlung, das macht aber wirtschaftlich keinen Sinn.


----------



## Fox2010 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

Die Tests von so einer kompaktwakü kannste in die Tonne hauen, die Teile sind ihr Geld nicht wert.
NoctuaNH-D15 oder be quiet!Dark Rock Pro 3 sind richtig Pontente Kühler, kosten aber auch so einiges.


----------



## Nemesis-Nyx (17. August 2015)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

Naja mehr als die Wasserkühlung kosten die beiden auch nicht. Aber ihr würdet wirklich eher mit Luft kühlen als mit  Wasser? Ich würde die Warme Abluft sehr gerne direkt aus dem Gehäuse raus haben und dort nicht noch ne Mega Heizung drin haben, Der Prozessor ist ja nicht das einzige was Hitze erzeugt. Oder Spielt das heute keine große Rolle mehr? Kenne die Beiden Lüfter ja selber nicht.

P.s.: Messe mal ob die LuftKühler rein Passen


----------



## Stryke7 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

Die Wärme bekommst du normalerweise schon gut aus dem Gehäuse raus, wenn das Gehäuse was taugt und du ein paar Lüfter installierst. 

Ansonsten macht die Kompaktwasserkühlung nichts anderes als die Wärme weiterzugeben und dadurch eine andere Position für den Radiator zu ermöglichen. Aber die Radiatoren der Kompatkwasserkühlungen sind einfach relativ klein, verglichen mit großen Luftkühlern.


----------



## Nemesis-Nyx (17. August 2015)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

Okay. Ich werd das Ganze mal etwas umbauen und euch dann berichten wie sich alles geändert hat. Ich hoffe mein problem ist dann gelöst. Ich sage euch aber bescheid wie es aussieht und läuft!


----------



## chaotium (18. August 2015)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

Ja erwartest du jetzt ehrlich temps, die vllt ne custom wakü schafft?


----------



## Nemesis-Nyx (24. August 2015)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

Hi,
Der Luftkühler (Noctua) Ist wirklich fast 10 Grad besser als meine alte Kühlung und ich bin mit ihm echt zufrieden.  Es lag wirklich an der Kühlung. 
Jetzt bin ich bei voller Belastung gerade mal auf 49°C und im Idel irgendwo zwischen 26 und 29°C. Echt erstaunlich. 

@xtrame90: Nein die habe ich natürlich nicht erwartet und das habe ich auch nie geschrieben! Ich habe mich lediglich über den großen Unterschied gewundert und bin nicht davon ausgegangen das es soviel ausmacht. Dein Post kam übrigens so rüber als wolltest du mich dumm darstellen oder angreifen. Ich denke das war von dir nicht beabsichtigt. Deswegen schreib ich es dir nochmal .

Vielen dank für eure hilfe.


----------



## Chris40611 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*



Nemesis-Nyx schrieb:


> Hi,
> Der Luftkühler (Noctua) Ist wirklich fast 10 Grad besser als meine alte Kühlung und ich bin mit ihm echt zufrieden.  Es lag wirklich an der Kühlung.
> Jetzt bin ich bei voller Belastung gerade mal auf 49°C und im Idel irgendwo zwischen 26 und 29°C. Echt erstaunlich.
> 
> ...



Das schaffe ich auch mit meiner Corsair H110iGTX Wakü ... 
Also die is nun wirklich nicht schlecht und den Vorteil der Wärmeabfuhr bleibt bestehen.
Mein Gehäuse BE-lüften 2x 140mm an der Front und ENT-lüften 2x 140mm oben am Radiator der CPU und 1x 120mm am Radiator der GPU.
Läuft alles einwandfrei. Achja, HDD Käfig gibts keinen!


----------



## Stryke7 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

Ja, die H110 hat mit 2x 140mm ja auch dieselbe Radiatorfläche wie der NH D15.   Wäre schlecht, wenn einer von beiden da deutlich weniger mit anfangen könnte


----------



## Chris40611 (4. September 2015)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

da haste natürlich recht


----------



## Nightwish2k1 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

Hallo zusammen!

sorry wenn ich einfach mal so mitten reinballere, ich wollte mal den Vergleich mit Werten zu einer "Custom" Wakü bringen:
Im System sind verbaut:

CPU: I7-5930k mit einem XSPX Raystorm
Grafik: 2-way SLI Titan X mit je Aquacomputer Kryographics
Pumpe: Aquastream XT Ultra
Radiator: Phobya Supernova 1260

mit den Elementen kommt der CPU bei einer Raumtemperatur von 24° im Idle grade mal auf 27-28°. Die Titan's laufen auf 29°.
unter Last (24h Dauerstress-test) habe ich es nicht geschafft die Grafikkarten über 38° zu bekommen. Der CPU hat ebenfalls die Werte.
Als Anmerkung vielleicht noch, ich habe das System im 2D, teils 3D Surround laufen mit einer Auflösung von 5760x1080.

es gibt bei dem Setup halt mehr oder weniger nur 2 Nachteile: erstens - der Radiator steht neben dem Schreibtisch weil er ein wenig zu groß ist. (ist aber wesentlich leiser als die stock Lüfter von den Titan's)
zweitens - es gibt unterm Schreibtisch kalte Füße und kann unter Umständen eine Erkältung mit sich bringen


----------



## 2die4 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

Ich hab an meinem i7-860 mit OC eine CoolerMaster Nepton 280L hängen. Vorher den Alpenföhn Brocken gehabt. Würde die Kompaktwasserkühlung jederzeit wieder verbauen.


Ich habe allerdings die etwas lauten Stocklüfter gegen 2 Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro 140mm getauscht. Einen der Stocklüfter hab ich gedrosselt unterm Radi hängen. 

Zufrieden bin ich aber durchaus mit der Wakü. Ich finde, die KWK sind besser als ihr Ruf und ich will sie nicht mehr missen.  (Vielleicht kommt aber noch ne Custom-WK, wenn ich nächstes Jahr auf Skylake wechsle. Wa-GPU-Kü steht ja schon ne Weile mit auf der Haben-wollen-Liste...)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## Nightwish2k1 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich hohe Temperaturen trotz Wasserkühlung*

@2die4: hast du vielleicht mal vor die kabel zu sleeven? -blau/gelb sähe bestimmt recht cool aus.

Ich habe heute mein altes Gehäuse (Aerocool Battlehawk) ausrangiert und ein etwas besseres gekauft, habe nun ein Corsair Carbide 540.
Man sieht, ich habe alles recht in Blau gehalten, lediglich die Sleeves der Grafikkarten ist noch nicht dran und auch der RAM ist noch ein rot pulsierender. Werde ich aber die Tage noch austauschen.
Wie oben geschrieben blieb mir nur die Lösung vom externen Radi, aber sobald der Standfuß geliefert wird, macht das eigentlich optisch auch was her.


----------

